
Show HN: Kairos – A non date-based time calculator - rodrigogs
http://rodrigogs.github.io/kairos/
======
acconrad
Can a mod change the title? This is a spammy headline but is actually a
relevant topic - it's a github project in node/javascript for manipulating
timestamps. OP is new and doesn't seem to understand the guidelines for
posting content.

~~~
dang
Sorry, didn't see this earlier. We've changed the title from "Help Kairos to
trend :)".

Rodrigos, if you want to repost your submission with the same title, that'd be
ok. Please don't use baity titles on HN.

